# Fuzzzylogix has just reached 2000!



## Eva Maria

Congratulations, Fuzzzy!

Con tu inconfundible "Pensador en el Wáter" aportas ese toque de fina???? ironía tan apreciado (por lo menos por mí)

Don't stop sharing your more or less vast knowledge with us (specially with me, hahahaha!!!!)

2000 thousand kisses for you, friend!

Eva Maria


----------



## fuzzzylogix

jajajajaja...
Muchísimas gracias, Eva. Coming from you, I really appreciate it. Me encanta conocer a gente nueva, especialmente los que tienen un buen sentido del humor. like you. Life's too short to be taken seriously all the time and I believe learning should be fun. 

I always look out for you because I know it'll put me in a good mood.

2000 kisses back to you...


----------



## fenixpollo

It's been a real pleasure collaborating with you in the forums of late, fuzzzy.  Keep it up! 

I look forward to working with you on your next thousand!

*HAPPY POSTIVERSARY*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fuzzzylogix,

a esta Eva no se le escapa ni una! Mira que estoy cansada de verte por aquí y jamás me había fijado en el wáter: no veía más que el pensador...

Muchas felicidades desde Barcelona y sigue por aquí compartiendo tus conocimientos y ayudando.

Un saludo 

La Traductora del Poble Sec


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡FELICIDADES JAVI!!*​Aquí llego a darle el toque de color a tu hilo,¡qué rapidez!.

¿Cómo lo vamos a celebrar? Con una caña...? hmmm...¿jugamos al golf?...¿nos vamos de museos? ¿y si nos vamos a Lucio a comer unos huevos de 30 euros?. Habrá que pensar en algo.

Gracias por toda tu ayuda, por tus chistes tan simpáticos (por favor, cuenta a los compañeros el de la silla de ruedas...), por bombardearme el correo!!, por tu amabilidad y paciencia conmigo, por everything!

JAVI NICE DAY! 2000 bigkisses.

Fdo. La que no pilla los chistes...​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Felicidades, Fuzzzy, por tus 2000 extraordinarios aportes!!!

Aprovecho para agradecerte las veces que me has ayudado en mis despistes.  Tus respuestas son siempre rápidas y certeras.

Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## zazap

Hey fuzzzylogix, más rápido que su sombra...
Gracias por ayudarme, una y otra vez...
Un día me tocará a mí, espero.
Mientras tanto, ¡feliz postiversario!
zazap
​


----------



## fuzzzylogix

WOW!!!! I just logged in and saw all these well-wishing notes!

To Fenixpollo: Yes, indeed. It is a pleasure collaborating with you, but as I was telling Eva, it's gotta be fun...it's the only way to learn.

A TraductoraPobleSec: jajajaja...pues sí, el "water". Es mi "centro de proceso de datos"...jajajaja.

A Kroli: gracias, cari...me apunto a lo que sea contigo menos huevos a 30 euros!!! (I'm sooooo cheap! hahahahaha)

A Soledad Medina: aunque estés un poco lejos en Miami, agradezco tu felicitación y te mando un fuerte abrazo desde aquí.

A Zazap: ya sé que estás en Vancouver (una ciudad preciosa, por cierto), pero aún sigo sin saber tu native language...so this thank you is especially dedicated to you in spanglish: MUCH GRASS (muchas gracias), tronco.

And to all of you: JAVI NICE DAY and keep putting cheer into everyone's heart!


----------



## fuzzzylogix

...And as per Kroli's request, here's a one-liner I tell people when they ask me something I don't know...

Q: What do you get when you cross an elephant and a rhino?
A: 'Elephino (hell if I know)! hahahahaha......


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Fuzzy, llego tarde, lo sé, pero es que no vale ponerlo en finde.

Bueno, pues eso, sigue así.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Masood

Well done, fuzzzy! Many congratulations!


----------



## Laztana

Aisssss, yo también llego tarde, sorry 

muchas felicidades por tus 2000 (y subiendo ya) posts.

tu avatar es uno de los primeros que recuerdo al unirme al foro y desde el principio pensé que tenías pinta de ser muy divertido...y creo que no me equivoco 

zorionak!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Laztana said:


> tu avatar es uno de los primeros que recuerdo al unirme al foro y desde el principio pensé que tenías pinta de ser muy divertido...y creo que no me equivoco


 
Pues, Laztana, yo debo de ser una tipa muy tonta, porque ya dije que ni siquiera me había fijado en el wáter... Suerte que os tengo a todos vosotros, que estáis alerta de estos detallitos...

Besos de nuevo a Fuzzy y a todos.


----------



## Fernita

*Fuzzzylogix, wowwwwwwwwwwwww, ¡qué rapidez!*
*¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones por tus 2000 posts!!!!*

*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita.*

*ps/ ¿Y EL CHISTE DE LA SILLA DE RUEDAS???*


----------



## Eugin

¿Cómo no voy a saludar a un colega mío??? 

Fuzzy, I`ve had a great time reading some of your first 2.000 posts, so I wish I keep on having a hell of a time with the coming post (and the joke of the silla de ruedas!!! )

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and kindness!!! And congratulations for this remarkable number!!

Ah, in case you get tired of your own "chair", I brought this one for you Hope you like it!!
All the best,


----------

